# ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5 failed [solved]

## AntonWert

Wenn ich xorg-server bauen will bekomme ich nach einigen Minuten build-Zeit folgende Fehlermeldung:

indirect_dispatch.c:5873: error: 'GL_FALSE' undeclared (first use in this function)

indirect_dispatch.c:5873: error: too many arguments to function '__glXSendReply'

indirect_dispatch.c: At top level:

indirect_dispatch.c:5880: error: expected ')' before '*' token

make[1]: *** [indirect_dispatch.lo] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5/work/xorg-server-1.5.3/glx'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 *

 * ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3205:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 *             environment, line 4014:  Called x-modular_src_make

 *             environment, line 4053:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5/temp/environment'.

 *

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Komischerweise huscht am anfang des build-Prozesses noch diese Fehlermeldung durch:

!!! Error: Failed to create //usr//lib/libGL.so

/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5.ebuild: line 294:  5477 Killed                  eselect opengl set --impl-headers ${OPENGL_DIR}

>>> Unpacking source...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.11 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_1.80GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 22 May 2009 08:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -funroll-loops -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -funroll-loops -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://mirror.cambrium.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/ http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.utf-8@euro"

LC_ALL="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa apache2 apm arts avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo calendar cdr cli cracklib crypt ctype cups curl dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox flac font-server foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm gif gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv idn imagemagick imlib ipv6 isdnlog jbig jpeg jpeg2k kde lcms ldap libg++ libnotify libwww mad midi mikmod mmx mng motif mp3 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session slang smnp speex spell spl ssl startup-notification svg svga sysfs tcltk tcp tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Kennt jemand eine Lösung?Last edited by AntonWert on Sat May 23, 2009 12:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Was passiert denn, wenn Du

```
eselect opengl set xorg-x11
```

ausführst?

----------

## AntonWert

```

Linux ~ # eselect opengl set xorg-x11

Switching to xorg-x11 OpenGL interface...ln: creating symbolic link `./libGL.so': File exists

!!! Error: Failed to create /usr/lib/libGL.so

Killed

Linux ~ #

```

habe nun mittels 

```
find -L . -type l -delete
```

 die toten Symlinks in /usr/lib entfernt, nun habe ich folgende Ausgabe:

```

Linux lib # eselect opengl set xorg-x11

Switching to xorg-x11 OpenGL interface...Killed

Linux lib #

```

weis zwar net genau warum, aber danach lief emerge xorg-server....

gelöst....   :Very Happy: 

Danke an alle die sich Gedanken um eine Lösung gemacht hatten!

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Das ist aber keine Lösung des Problems. Anscheinend existiert eine /usr/lib/libGL.so, welche kein Symlink ist.

Die würde ich mal entfernen und anschließend mesa und falls in Verwendung alternative OpenGL-Implementierungen (z. B. nvidia-drivers) neu emergen. Danach natürlich noch xorg-server.

achja: wenn Du die Symlinks löschst, ist ein ldconfig angebracht.

----------

